# Waiting too Long?



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

So as some of you may know, my mom has a mini schnauzer that is about 14 years old. Lately she has been going downhill fast. She used to look like a blimp with chicken legs, but she has lost a lot of weight. She has 'shape' now and you can see her ribs. (Not like emaciated, but compared to what she used to look like, it's significant weight loss). She has lost a lot of muscle mass in her legs. 
For the past few months, she has been unable to get up and down the stairs by herself, so she has to be carried up and down. If she's not taken out when she has to go, she potties in the bathroom. Given she has a weak back end, she falls in it, or just doesn't want to move, so she sits in her own waste. 
She was doing 'okay' until this week. She could get up (after a little bit), or if you helped her up, she could walk around. Now she doesn't use her front right leg at ALL (there's nothing wrong with it), and she can't use her back end hardly at all. 
I took her out potty this morning, and when she tried to get up, her front left leg (since she won't use her right) was just scooting her in circles. When she tried to pee, she managed to lift her hind end about 1/4 inch off the ground, and peed on herself. She tried for a bit to get up, but she couldn't. Instead, she just scooted in circles. 
After about 5 minutes of her trying to move (she made her way out of her pee) I went and helped her up, and she fell over the first two times, and the third time I helped her a bit to catch her balance. She just stood there. She tried to walk, but she couldn't. I started bawling. It was so hard for me to watch her having such a hard time. I don't remember a day of my life without this dog. 
I think my mom has waited far too long, because although she wasn't 'suffering' before, she was still living in the bathroom upstairs alone, sleeping in her own waste, barely able to walk. Now she's incapable of walking or even standing, can't potty without hurting, can barely even eat canned food, and it kills me to see her like this. 
I don't know how I can tell my mom without hurting her that Schatzi is suffering and needs to be let go. I think it's selfish of my mom to have her living like this, but I know it kills her to even think about letting her go. I just don't want her last days to be lived out in misery.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Have you spoken to your mother yet? I know if it were me, I wouldn't want her to suffer any longer. An animal communicator said that animals tend to agree with this. They don't like laying in their own waste anymore than we would like to. I'm so sorry you have to worry about this.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I talked to her a few weeks ago before she got really bad. She just got upset and told me that the vet said she was fine. The vet also didn't know she sits upstairs confined to isolation in a bathroom, sliding around in her own fecal matter and urine because she can't see it and doesn't necessarily have the coordination to avoid it.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I remember you trying to talk to your mom about this a while ago. I don't know how you can convince her to end the misery. I agree, she's being very selfish. What would happen if you arranged for the vet to come to the house to put her down and you told your mom the plans were made? Would she flip out or go along with it since she didn't have to make the decision?


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm so sorry, that's terrible to go through for both you and the dog. I never understand owners who wait until the last possible moment to put their dog down. I know that they love the dog, but it's so selfish to let the dog sit their in misery and it's sad. I hope you can convince her.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

She's making an appointment for Thursday. She says she knows that it's time. I think her seeing me cry pretty much made a point. Schatzi's never been my favorite dog, and I've never been her favorite person, but she's been around my entire life. Seeing her like that broke my heart.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh good. I'm so sorry it's gotten to this point- it's never easy but it's much more difficult to see them in such pain. Condolences to you and your mom


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

thank you for advocating for this dog's right to die. i am so sorry you've had to do this...part of being a responsible animal guardian is knowing when enough is enough, and when one's own selfishness becomes animal cruelty. older is not necessarily wiser, thank you for helping your mother see that this is in the best interest of such a dear little soul who is so obviously suffering.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

We said goodbye at about 11:03 AZ time this morning. Mom came home early and she told me it was time. We took her outside one last time, and my mom held her in the arms the entire time. We had an in-home euthanasia service.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I'am deeply sorry for your loss of your dog. Sounds like it was time for her to cross the rainbow bridge. My prayers are with you and your mom. Now she is at peace and in no more pain.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry also. I hope your mom is comforted by the knowledge that she did the right thing. Thank you for worrying about this little dog.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm glad your mom is at peace with her decision. You're a good daughter


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Konotashi said:


> She's making an appointment for Thursday. She says she knows that it's time. I think her seeing me cry pretty much made a point. Schatzi's never been my favorite dog, and I've never been her favorite person, but she's been around my entire life. Seeing her like that broke my heart.


I know exactly what you mean. I felt the same way about my family's dog... My sister got her as a puppy a year before I was born and she passed away when she was almost 17... She wasn't my favorite either but she was around for the first 16 years of my life and it was very difficult to see her struggle as an elderly dog and have to let go.
:hugs:


----------

